# Hey there --I'm Manny



## Manny1400 (Dec 10, 2019)

Been married 17 years, but lately there have been some rough patches and challenges. Came here to get advice and perspective from other married people


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Welcome Manny, 

May many give you, your' money's worth here!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Manny1400 said:


> Been married 17 years, but lately there have been some rough patches and challenges. Came here to get advice and perspective from other married people


*Please feel free to post your problem up!

Welcome to TAM! Hate to see you here, but you've come to the best possible place for advice!*


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.


----------

